# kayak fishing team



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i need 2-4 more people to join my kayakwars fishing team the team name is team ogf .


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

How does kayakwars work?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

www.kayakwars.com


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

that seems pretty cool, I'd be interested as I'm going to pick up a kayak and Bass Pro next week.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well for the team you can have 3-5 people right now i have 2 and if someone want to join and dont have a kayak in march i am getting a 2nd yak so i can let someone else use my old one .


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Thats going to be rough, not sure how ohio waters are going to match up to the teams fishing down in the south. Guess we could always go cat fishing  

Also it from what I got it starts Feb 14th?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep the 14th and they don't go by weight they go by amount they have a minimum size u can catch and a limit u can catch a month ex. Bas arein 16 in and u can catch 50 a month and u get 10pts per bass that's 500 points .


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a kayak and would like to be a part of your organization. If of course you'll have me on your team.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well i need to know by feb 1st who all is for sure going to be on the team so far i have wanting to join .we can have more then 1 team just if more people wanna join .but these memebers are not set in stone yet . i am looking to get gear and stuff set up if anyone is interested . such as shirts stickers ect ..pm for any questions
1.yak-on (me)
2.benjaminrogers
3.big chief 201 
4.usmc galloway
5.geoffoquinn


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

very interested in this and would love to be a part of it if you need anyone else, will be getting a new yak very soon, thanks


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well how about this if anyone is interested in joining the team just post me a pm or let me know asap . 
here is one of the tourneys i wanna hit. with the kayakwars setup you can do 2 tourneys at once . http://www.ohioriverway.org/paddlefest/schedule-of-events/kayak-fishing-tournament/


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

also been working on a site this is all i got done so http://www.wix.com/grizzlyb08/teamogf


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

I would love to do this. I will be real busy this spring with work, but I would love to join. If all of the other members of the team are ok with me not fishing a whole bunch in the spring I would be honored to be a part of the team if a spot is still open.


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

another kayak fishing competition site is kayakbassfishing.com 150 dollars per person and theres like 10 spread out throughout the year. you can choose which you want to participate in or you can pay 150 and compete in all of them. similar rules to kayak wars. Me and my fiance just got kayaks and would be interested in being on team ogf.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well like i said i need a pm from each person who wants tojoin with name age ect any info u want to add . we may end up making a A. team and a B.team.


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

yak- on since i am new to this site this post will make #5 so now i can send you a pm so my info is headed your way.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

its not mandatory but i would like to get as many lakes in as possible my idea would be to hit alum,hoover,o'shay,Delaware,buckeye,rush creek,scioto,Ohio river,dillion lake , licking river, salt fork , all these are not mandatory just what i want to hit i would like to get as many people to each lake as possible . i understand if cant also if u cant travel that far u can hit local just keep team updated . still working on final roster will have it posted on site here soon .
would anyone be upset with 2 teams ?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.wix.com/grizzlyb08/teamogf

for team info and updates ill try to keep it posted daily


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

last call anyone else interested in being a part of the team ?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

It looks as if there will be 2 teams so we have 2 spots left for team 2 any takers ?


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Went to kayakwars.com and can only sign up for 2011?

I'll be hitting the Columbus area lakes and creeks for smallies and largies including The Nut, Prairie Oaks, Darby, Lake Madison, Deer Creek for starters!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

feb 14th they will open it up for 2012 ..thats y im trying to get team together now


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Wish I'd seen this sooner I have my 3 month lay off from work April-July this year. I plan on being in my boat a lot this would have been a blast.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

we still have 1 spot left if ur interested ! we decided to run 2 teams. but we all fish together if possible.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Yak-on are you trying to do group floats?



yak-on said:


> we still have 1 spot left if ur interested ! we decided to run 2 teams. but we all fish together if possible.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

yes when ever possible i wanna get everyone together share tips tricks ideas you know have a good time both teams A and B but if u cant be there every time its cool no issue. if anyone wants to contact me about team or anything u can email me at [email protected] or text my cell at 3302058620


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

you can now sign up for the 2012 kayak wars at www.kayakwars.com

check the team website to see what team you are on and if you are on team A you are just team ogf if team B you are ogf2 

please send me info and pic that you would like to be posted on the ogf team website i will be updating it soon (hopefully done by this weekend ) 

good luck and i hope and wish everyone a great season this year !


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Yak-on,

Got my account all set up today! If anyone needs to know we are in the Northeast group. It was really easy to do. Make sure you guys get signed up asap!! I'll shoot you an email tomorrow with my profile stuff for the website!!

Ben


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

sweet thanks . thanks for getting it done so quick now if we could get everyone else to do so would be awsome ! still working kinks out of website u can preview it if you like .


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

so we got 3 of the 10 people registered now come on people ! 7 more to go check website to see what team ur on .


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Well is there any interest in a 3rd group for people that are not sure if they will have much time to commit?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

ill make you a deal ..i can put u on a team but how much time do u get to be on the water ?im looking to get out atleast 1-3 times a week myself hopefully 1 day with other members.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I will be out once or twice max per week. Only less if I get stuck working every weekend. But once I get my new kayak I know I will want to be out every weekend. I would love to get out with other members but I have no plans for a long road trip every weekend. Most of my fishing will be at Kiser Lake and Lake Loramie and a few trips up to Erie.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Yak-On...i just sent you a PM...


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

yes sounds great ....15 days and counting ...ALSO BREAKING NEWS !!!!
kayakwars changed start date to the 7th of feb now !!!!!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

so i got a notice from white water ware house dayton that they would like our team ogf to be one of their kayak wars teams this year im still trying to figure out all the details but i wanted to see what every else thought about it ?


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Just curious but what does it entail on our part? Do we get sponsored or something?



yak-on said:


> so i got a notice from white water ware house dayton that they would like our team ogf to be one of their kayak wars teams this year im still trying to figure out all the details but i wanted to see what every else thought about it ?


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

Have any spots not been filled on either of the teams, would be intrested to join a team. new to the site, either way i'll be kayak fishing all over columbus. such as the scioto, tangy, big darby, buckeye , o shan, or any metro parks they let a yak on. let me know if a spot is open.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i will let you know if any open up..also thats what im trying to figure out with them . all the details and such .


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

its official team ogf and ogf2 are kayakwars teams check it out the northeast division!http://www.kayakwars.com/teams.php


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

ok friday is deadline for team i cant wait any longer for people . we have a opportunity with white water ware house to be a sponsored team for them this year and i need to give them numbers on team and whos on it and such . so far out of the 10 of you who said u could do it i have 5 ...

now a little info for the sponsor from wwh they would like to have white water ware house in the team name some how such as ogfwwh or wwhogf1 wwhogf2 ect ..i need your thoughts on the situation .


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

What would the sponsership involve? The stickers on the boats and holding up banners next to fish? and what in return does the team get ?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

They just want pics of fish and fishing reports and such and their name as part of team name . Videos if possible I'm thinking . But I can't really complain it's a start and if the team wants to be any good we got to start somewhere .


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

But I won't be getting my kayak until April. I would at least be willing to help fill out the team. And maybe Whitewater Warehouse would offer a discount for team members?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah they offered a dicount .. not sure how much yet though.
i will post if we get any openings and if anyone wants on wer will go from there.


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree yak-on IMO any sponsorship at this point is a good thing and it don't sound like they are asking too much I mean we have to take pics of our fish anyway and like you said we have to start somewhere who knows where it might lead.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

and its a sponsor ..you dont like them we drop them no big deal ....but the way its looking it will work out its just the team name that we gotta work on .


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

tomorrow is last call for any of you that said you would be on the team to get signed up as of right now we have 2 spots open still on team 2 if they are not filled by tomorrow night by midnight we will be taking 2 members . also if you wanna chat it up as a team go to the website and click chat and we all can talk at once . ill be on tomorrow night sometime.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

we got 3 places for team b left we need to fill so 1st 3 people to post that they want on it are in !


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

is it ok witheveryone for the kayak wars team name to be WWHOGF for the sponsorship? i need to know asap so oz from kayakwars can change the name for us .


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

yak-on said:


> is it ok witheveryone for the kayak wars team name to be WWHOGF for the sponsorship? i need to know asap so oz from kayakwars can change the name for us .


I really do not care what our team name is.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I am wiht Keith. I think its badass we have a sponsor to be honest.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm good with it



yak-on said:


> is it ok witheveryone for the kayak wars team name to be WWHOGF for the sponsorship? i need to know asap so oz from kayakwars can change the name for us .


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

ok we r now WWHOGF


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Any chance of getting out some where Tomorrow, or Saturday. Looks like they are calling for some rain Saturday, but I am not made of sugar. 

I would like to get a fish on the board!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

im gonna try to get out sat if possible . yeah i know we need to kick it in gear !


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

at this point the anticipation of my kayak getting here in about another 1-2 weeks is killing me and as soon as i get it tagged i will be on the water some where


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

saturday im getting my new one tagged and then its going straight to the water to fish . may just hit buckeye not sure yet . anyone else form the team wanna try to hook up saturday ?


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Any chance of getting out some where Tomorrow, or Saturday. Looks like they are calling for some rain Saturday, but I am not made of sugar.
> 
> I would like to get a fish on the board!


I have Friday off work. Let me know if you end up going to Kiser. I am not sure if I will get out tomorrow or not.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I think I am going to make the drive. I want to try out the new trolling set up, and I miss that lake! High is going to be mid 40's and it didnt break below freezing here, so there shouldnt be a skim on the water. Also the wind shouldnt be to bad at 5-10. 

I will shoot you a text when I leave the house.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i will just be hitting local saturday . not sure buckeye or rush yet ?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Wish I could commit enough time to do it but I'm not sure how much I'll be able to get out this spring. I was looking over the Kayak Wars records and in our region I have broken the crappie mark more times than I can count. 13" is nothing! My best from last spring beat that by 3".


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah I know. O beat the channel cat twice last year . Buy I got and news benrogers won't be able to join us this year because some family issues so we will have to fill his spot on team 1


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i will be going to to buckeye friday night after some crappie if anyone from the team or anyone at all wants to join .


----------

